# Need help with a flavor



## Eequinox (12/10/15)

Hi guys 

can someone advise me on a flavor that's almost like shortbread tried Gram cracker clear and the normal gram cracker but its not what in looking for some like the eat some more biscuits


----------



## Yiannaki (12/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> Hi guys
> 
> can someone advise me on a flavor that's almost like shortbread tried Gram cracker clear and the normal gram cracker but its not what in looking for some like the eat some more biscuits


Give cheesecake Graham Crust a go. It's a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (12/10/15)

I'd imagine shortbread would have to be a combination of things, eg: graham cracker, cheesecake crust, cookie & vanilla


----------



## Eequinox (12/10/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Give cheesecake Graham Crust a go. It's a winner


definitely going to i just got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/15)

method1 said:


> I'd imagine shortbread would have to be a combination of things, eg: graham cracker, cheesecake crust, cookie & vanilla


I'd also add Butter to that list, Capella has a good one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (14/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'd also add Butter to that list, Capella has a good one


will have to wait to get the butter skyblue is out of stock atm but sounds like a plan thanks for the advice


----------



## VapeDude (14/10/15)

TFA Cookie or Inawera biscuit might be what you looking for, but we don't get Inawera in SA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

